# blue screen with "registry error" message



## lokisdad (Mar 4, 2008)

hi,

i have a compaq presario sr1103wm. i'm running windows xp service pack 
#2. i have 512mb of memory in here.

a few days ago the computer "crashed". i was just playing a dvd (or trying to) and suddenly a blue screen came up saying there is a 'registry error'. I tried rebooting, but every time it just goes back to the same page where i can choose last known good confirugation, etc. i've tried every possible option from there, but then it just reboots back to that same screen.

i have my windows cd, so *i ran the recovery console*. when i get there, i'm given a choice of 3 systems to log onto (mini nt, something else, and windows on the c drive). so i chose windows on the c drive (option #3). each time i press 3 and enter, that same blue screen comes up with the message about the registry error.

i don't know what to do - am i totally hosed? is there anyone that might have encountered this before that might be able to steer me in the right direction? please?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

lokisdad said:


> hi, . . .
> i have my windows cd, so *i ran the recovery console*. when i get there, i'm given a choice of 3 systems to log onto (mini nt, something else, and windows on the c drive). so i chose windows on the c drive (option #3). each time i press 3 and enter, that same blue screen comes up with the message about the registry error. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokisdad (Mar 4, 2008)

hi jcgriff2,

thanks for replying. yeah, i tried the safe mode thing - the safe mode choices screen comes up, but as soon as i opt for any of the options, it flashes the blue screen really quick and then reboots back to the same screen (last known good configuration, safe mode, safe mode with networking).

however, if i go to the repair console and try doing a repair on the c:/windows installation, the blue screen comes up and stays up. here is the info i think you're after:

*stop: oxoooooo51 (ox00000003, ox00000001, 0x00003000, oxe1194030)*

hope this helps. this is soooo frustrating!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi again. . .

Th error that you saw in the infamous Blue Screen of Death (BSOD), STOP 0x00000051 (0x00000003,,,) indicates that the XP NT Registry is corrupted. I guess that you already knew that, hence the title of your thread. The Registry as you may or may not know, is sort of like a system index and more. It contains every piece of information necessary from boot-up to shut-down or "points" to it within XP itself. 

These errors usually just don't happen out of the blue (no pun intended). They usually are related to a hardware change or a newly installed program.
OK... you said SAFEMODE did not work. Did you ever get to the screen where you would have selected SAFEMODE? If so, there is another selection for "Last known Good Recovery" which would use just that to boot.

Please try this and get back to me.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lokisdad (Mar 4, 2008)

hi jcgriff2, 

i neglected to mention that i had already tried that. sorry to say it didn't work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So no luck whatsoever in booting into windows?


----------



## lokisdad (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry, no. i just can't figure out what could be causing this. i didn't install anything new recently. 

i have to run out for a bit, but i'll be back in 5-6 hours. on the off chance that you have anything further to recommend for me, i will check for it when i return.

thanks very much for your help so far.


----------



## lokisdad (Mar 4, 2008)

okay i'm back. can anyone think of anything further i might try?


----------



## ciarahatchell12 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have had the same problem switched on my Dell laptop only to find the same error. I myself have a funny feeling it is a hard disk failure, I dont think it is so much a corrupt registry as the computer is failing to read the registry. This is just a theroy at the moment as I havent got around to trying s new hard drive.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try this:

1. unplug the power cord
2. remove battery from laptop
3. remove the ram sticks
4. wait 1 min and put the ram back in
5. plug in power cord 
6. DO NOT put battery back in 
7. bootup


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

After you fix the problem then put the battery back in.


----------



## ciarahatchell12 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks,
Ill try that


----------

